
Show HN: Vimac, vim-like key bindings everywhere on macOS - _sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/Vimac
======
tylerharberts
As a new user to vim, I’ve started adding the keybindings to my browser.
Really enjoying that keyboard lifestyle. I can see this being pretty handy.

------
elijahwright
This would be so much cooler if it actually supported more than just a few,
few, few bare keystrokes.

~~~
_sdegutis
I haven’t used vim in years so I’m not sure what those would be. But yeah it
should only take like 20 minutes to add more if I can find a good cheat sheet.

